# BN pleco or albino common?



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Kind of wondering. You can see how big she's gotten since I got her mid November. It's hard to tell for sure though and if she's a common well.. >.> Probably won't be able to keep her in the 55, not sure. Is there an age you can really tell for sure what it is? Can't trust Petco to have their fish marked properly.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Your little cutie looks a lot like the baby bristlenoses at the fish store where we bought our longfin bristlenose. They occasionally get some of the names right (however rare that may be) and it looks like this is one of those times. Very, Very cute! And we love ours, she's just about everywhere during the day, unless like most other species of pleco (who are mostly nocturnal)

Also, ours is about 3" and is just now getting bristles.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank goodness, I worry all the time. I can't believe how much she grew in just a few short months. My husband was curious about that but I think it's cause she went from the tiny 10 at the pet store to a 55 here. She's just got those two little bristles at the top of her head which is why I think she's a girl.


When we brought her home :lol: so tiny.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

They won't quite grow into their bristles until later, and there's supposedly a ridge on the males' noses that isn't present on the females. But it's hard to see at a small size. Some females get a few bristles, but if it starts looking like Davy Jones from Pirates of the Caribbean, it's pretty safe to assume that your fish is a boy


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> They won't quite grow into their bristles until later, and there's supposedly a ridge on the males' noses that isn't present on the females. But it's hard to see at a small size. Some females get a few bristles, but if it starts looking like Davy Jones from Pirates of the Caribbean, it's pretty safe to assume that your fish is a boy


xD Yes I saw some of the extreme BN pics and I was like HOLY COW. Davy Jones is a perfect image to go with that xD


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

That was how I explained it to my non-fishkeeping dad! lol


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I had to zoom in on your picture to see her! LOL

What did you name her? Our toddler named ours "Boo".


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Eureka like the vacuum company xD She was so little when we first got her I was scared the goldies might nom her but she holds her own and has her own log now that she loves.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Same with Boo. I really prefer them to the other commercially available species. Mostly because of their size, but I also love those gnarly noses!


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

They're really unique compared to commons. I chose them for the size but really just adoring them.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

they're so much more active during the day too


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

They really are! Mine likes to pop around the whole mopani log all day long and stick on the sides at night. She's getting a bit less skittish too.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Yay!


----------

